# 

## dsl

(    ).

	   .

	 (,  ,   ..)              .    ,     ,  .      (  ,    )  ,               (, ,  ).  

	 .    ? ..,       (  )?

	-  ,     ..;
	-     ..;
	-  ..;
	-  .. (   );
	-   ;
	- .. ??? ( )

----------


## .

*dsl*,   .   ,   .    .        .
    .   ,     ,          .   .
       .
    .

----------


## Linsy

*dsl* 

 ,        ?  . ?
 :Smilie:

----------

.    ,    .   /   .

----------


## dsl

> *dsl*,   .   ,   .    .        .
>     .   ,     ,          .   .
>        .
>     .


.    . :yes:

----------

> .    ,    .   /   .

----------


## Linsy

> 


     .  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> .


  :Wow:  
       .  :Wink:

----------


## .

> .    ,    .   /   .


 ...
      .
   ...   ..  ,   :Smilie: 

    ,   ,         .   -          .. ..     :Smilie:

----------


## Linsy

*BorisG* 
    ?   :Wow: 
     ,       .   :yes:

----------


## BorisG

> ,


  .
    .
   ,  "",       ,      ?

----------

?

----------


## .

,    -

----------

2 ,       2 ?
       ..        ? 
     -?    ?
.

----------


## .

**,     ,   .        -,    -    .
    .
    .

----------

> **,     ,   .        -,    -    .
>     .
>     .


   ,       .

----------


## Demin

> ,       .


     .

----------

:  ()        .  . : .    : .
  - ,    :
  : 
: ,    ()
: ,  
 :  
      ?
! !      ...

----------


## .

**,    ?   ?      .                 :Smilie:

----------

> (    ).
> 
> 	   .
> 
> 	 (,  ,   ..)              .    ,     ,  .      (  ,    )  ,               (, ,  ).  
> 
> 	 .    ? ..,       (  )?
> 
> 	-  ,     ..;
> ...


,    ,    ,  :   .

----------

,
    .
      ?  ...

----------


## Demin

**,     ,    ?      09?

----------

,, .      .         .           ?

----------


## BorisG

> 


    . 




> ?


 :Wow: 
** .       .
 ""   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Demin

**, 


> ?


 --!   !   :Big Grin:

----------

?     ...     ,      ,      ?

----------


## freakpower

. "   .."
  . 
    1000 .   .

----------


## traveller2004

.    .    ,  .      -  10%. 
      ?   ?

----------


## Demin

*traveller2004*,  -    .          ?

----------


## traveller2004

:
40      
46  
50 ,    
53  
58     

    ,   - 10%, 
 - 0.5%. 
   ,    (    ) - 0.3%.
 ?

----------


## Demin

42 .

----------


## Linsy

> :
> 40      
> 46  
> 50 ,    
> 53  
> 58     
> 
>     ,   - 10%, 
>  - 0.5%. 
> ...



   .    1376-,     0409202.

 " " .  :Wow:

----------


## intgf

> ,
>     .
>       ?  ...


  ,          /

----------


## intgf

*traveller2004*,

----------


## intgf

*traveller2004*, 
      , ,

----------


## traveller2004

> .    1376-,     0409202.
>  .
>    :  ,       ... (   ,       ) - 0.5%
> ,      .
> 
>  " " .


    0.3%   ,    10%

----------

> .    1376-,     0409202.
> :


 .
   :  ,       ... (   ,       ) - 0.5%
,      .

----------


## intgf

,              ,        .  = ,     " "  .
          .

----------

> *traveller2004*, 
>       , ,


  ,   10%
  , ,  , , -, 10%  .   .  -      .

----------

?

----------


## gioneya

> .    .    ,  .      -  10%. 
>       ?   ?


  .    .  , 115, ,           ,   .      . ,             .                  -   -    ,  .

----------


## intgf

> ?


   .

----------

?

intgf

   .

----------

traveller2004  
       .    .    ,  .      -  10%. 
      ?   ?

,      ????            :Wow:

----------


## traveller2004

,      ????            :Wow: [/QUOTE]

   ,       ,    0.3%,  -  0.5%.           10%   .
    ,       "  "   0.5%. , 10% -     3   . , ,     ,     .

----------

> ,      ????


   ,       ,    0.3%,  -  0.5%.           10%   .
    ,       "  "   0.5%. , 10% -     3   . , ,     ,     .[/QUOTE]

 :Redface:      .   ,         ..    -((

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## traveller2004

> ?


 ,      ,   ,   ,       .         .

----------


## -7

> .


  ,  +  .        , ..      .

----------

1       ?

----------

1.  /
2.    ( )
3.   (  51)
4.       (  50)
5.  ( /  ),    ( "  ")

----------


## ˸

=  


> ?

----------

.
     / (     ). ( 6%,  )  
      . .      :
1)  .
2)  .
3)  
     ?   :Help!:

----------


## Larky

> (     ). ( 6%,  )


     ,      , ,   ,       ?  :Smilie:

----------

.
  -   -  .
    .

----------

,   - ?
 :Embarrassment:   :Wow:

----------


## ˸

> - ?


         (50-51), ""        . (71-50),  .     ,  ,     ,   1    (  )

----------

.  .  :Smilie:

----------

( 6%   ,  )

   ,        -?   ,     19 "   "?  :Frown:

----------


## .



----------

:Smilie:    (,  6%, )      ,       -   (   -   " ",   ). ??????
     , , -  ,      (  ).       ???????? :Hmm:  :Type:

----------

> (,  6%, )      ,       -   (   -   " ",   ). ??????
>      , , -  ,      (  ).       ????????


      ,     .      ,

----------

!
        . ,   .      ?

----------


## Sadbarg

,  ,      . 
    ,   ,     . (  302-  .   )

----------


## 000

.    ,    ,   ,    

                 ( . ).           

:     ,         ?     - ?  ,    ,         .   ?

----------


## Sadbarg

,      .     .

----------


## 000

"""    """

    .     ?       "    ... ... ...    123  15 , 222  20 ...  .." ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


  ,

----------

!  ,     ,   ,     ,    ,     , ..  .      /.    ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


    -  .     , . 
    "" (,   )    .   .  :Wink: 

ps:    ,      .           .

----------

!     ,    .       ,  -  . :Wink:

----------

